# Single Action Revolver for concealed carry?



## Roger Norris (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone? I do sometimes in the winter, a Ruger Vaquero in .45LC. I need a heavy coat to hide it though.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Not very often but I have, usually in the fall. A 4" (not 4 5/8") SBH carried in a Mitch rosen "Sport".


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

You must be in to the "old west" I would imagine that you would need alot more practice for a SAA to be a functional CCW. I personally wouldn't bet my life that my motor skills would be able to operate it correctly when needed. 

Thats a No for me, but if it was all I had its better then nuthin.

Mike


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Have carried 45 New Vaquero under vest while "woods walking". Good SA shooter is not "unarmed" when carrying one IMHO. Usually carry Commander now just for wt. and extra rds difference but still like to carry that SA some. Isn't my "go to town" gun though.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I live in Florida and it is hard to dress around that large of a weapon during the majority of the year. However, I have carried a 3" Old Vaquero in 45 Colt while in the woods, and before that a New Model Blackhawk in 357 with a 4 3/4" barrel as a woods gun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A single-action revolver can certainly work for defense in skilled hands, but it would be among my last choices (except a single shot or a derringer). SA revolvers are slow to operate, slow to reload, require more dexterity to shoot and reload than a DA revolver or an auto, and are bulky to carry.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If I was this man I would. :smt028Bob Munden.http://www.bobmunden.com/


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Have carried them a few times but mostly when out and about in the back county. When working for the County and the Sheriff's permission I carried one while working "UC", but it was a 3" barrel Colt fashioned after the Shop keepers model of old ,but with the ejector rod.

Now a days while in the city and even hunting I carry either a large bore DA or a semi


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I consider myself quite handy with the single action revolver. And, I've practiced getting one into action in the quickest possible time, and scored acceptable accuracy doing so. But I've never seriously considered carrying one on a daily basis.

One scenario I must consider is the possibility of a car jacking. This means trying to get into action from a seated position without getting one's hide ventilated in so doing. Not so easily done with the single action as with the DA revolver I carry.

Drawing while seated, or starting from a seated position, places the single action revolver up too high on the hip to allow the thumb proper access to the hammer. Like it or not, the hammer must be cocked as the gun clears leather.

True, the single action presents a big bore in a fairly compact gun, but the one situation in which the single action is lacking may just be the situation at hand.

Bob Wright


----------

